# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  F***

## Chuvak

Sorry for obscene question, but I cannot figure it out why on earth in the phrase "f**k you" the pronoun you "stand" after the verb, but not before (you f**k). If it's an imperative mood then, I think, "you" must be changed to "yourself" (f**k yourself). could you explain me this thing?

----------


## Бармалей

Such a dirty mouth, Chuvak!   ::   
OK, to answer your question, the beauty (or ugliness conversely) of the word "f*ck" is that you can pretty much use it however you want:
-f*ck you! (verb)
-f*ck yourself! (verb) (you'll hear this too; it's different than f*ck you as I'll show you)
-f*ck your mother! (verb)
-f*ck! (expression)
-f*cking <something>! (adjective)
-about a million other things... 
What you are saying when you say "f*ck you" is essentially just shortened from "may <somthing> f*ck you!" You're saying some third-person/object is doing that action to them. "F*ck yourself" implies that the person would do it alone, to themselves. I think "f*ck your mother" is self-explanatory. If you hit your finger with a hammer or your football club misses a shot on goal then you'd just yell plain "f*ck!" And if you're mad at that hammer or at that player, then you could say "I can't believe that f*cking footballer missed that shot!" or "I hate that f*cking hammer!"  
Really, Chuvak, you're giving this word too much thought. It's such a vulgar and non-official word, that really you can use it HOWEVER you want. A foreign character in a film here said something like "C*nt Wh*re Sh*tface F*ck D*mn D*ck!" (ask BlackMage, he knows this film by heart) which sounded really funny, but it wasn't really that far off base either, judging by the way some people curse like sailors...  ::

----------


## tdk2fe

well, the phrase 'go f*** yourself' is certainly popular, and it works.  However, as for your question of grammer with regards to the original phrase, i'm not sure that anybody could really explain that.  Maybe it's derived from something like "i'm going to f*** you up" or something similar, but I really don't know.  It's slang, and as with most slang in english, it doesn't really make sense.  It just has a connotation that people can relate to.   
*edit: You can also say "you f***!" using it as a noun.   
tdk

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> If you hit your finger with a hammer or your football club misses a shot on goal then you'd just yell plain "f*ck!"

 IRC (chat) log, related  ::  
<NyseriA> i just hit my hand with a hammer
<NyseriA> and the first thing i said was "SPLENDID"
<NyseriA> which made me laugh
<NyseriA> then i dropped the hammer on my foot because i was laughing at me saying splendid instead of FUCK

----------


## BlackMage

Chuvak, I have an audio file you might like.    ::    Tell me and I'll send it to you.

----------


## Бармалей

> Chuvak, I have an audio file you might like.      Tell me and I'll send it to you.

 _BlackMage: Corrupting young minds since May 6, 2004._  ::

----------


## BlackMage

> Originally Posted by BlackMage  Chuvak, I have an audio file you might like.      Tell me and I'll send it to you.   _BlackMage: Corrupting young minds since May 6, 2004._

 But he's older than me.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by BlackMage  Chuvak, I have an audio file you might like.      Tell me and I'll send it to you.   _BlackMage: Corrupting young minds since May 6, 2004._    But he's older than me.

 j
Fine. Then:_Corrupting minds, young and old alike, since May 6, 2004._ Now you just made more work for yourself -- go edit that siggy!  ::

----------


## basurero

The "F" word is probably the most flexible word in the English language. Nothing is wrong, people always try to be original.

----------


## fortheether

There is an audio file on the internet that explains the flexibility of the word f***.  A good example is the sentence: 
F*** the f***ing f***ers. 
Scott

----------


## Layne

I think it would make a good fraction as well. "Our profits are down four F***ths of a percent from last quarter!"   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> I think it would make a good fraction as well. "Our profits are down four F***ths of a percent from last quarter!"

 I'm lost to translate this in Russian!   ::   
Bydaway, how do you guys feel like when you hear this cursing in movies? It's at every step!   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Bydaway, how do you guys feel like when you hear this cursing in movies? It's at every step!

 Irritated. But good luck with avoiding it...

----------


## BlackMage

> Bydaway, how do you guys feel like when you hear this cursing in movies? It's at every step!

 I heard that in the subtitles of the American release of Ночной Дозор there's TONS of swearing, even though there's no swearing in the original version.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Bydaway, how do you guys feel like when you hear this cursing in movies? It's at every step!     I heard that in the subtitles of the American release of Ночной Дозор there's TONS of swearing, even though there's no swearing in the original version.

 ЛОЛ.  ::

----------


## Darobat

I have an awesome audio clip entitled "Uses of the word 'F*ck'".  It actually answers your exact question.

----------


## basurero

Профанация в фильмах только делает их поближе к действительности. Большинство людей так и говорит.

----------


## Rtyom

I hope you are not the majority. :винк:

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> I have an awesome audio clip entitled "Uses of the word 'F*ck'".  It actually answers your exact question.

 Hey, I think I have that. Does it have "one of the most interesting words in the English language today is the word 'fuck'" near the beginning?

----------


## basurero

> I hope you are not the majority. :винк:

 Lol, of course not..... but everyone's gotta go wild just every once in a while...  ::   ::

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> Профанация в фильмах только делает их поближе к действительности. Большинство людей так и говорит.

 Profanities in film often... do... something to virgins' places?  ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by basurero  Профанация в фильмах только делает их поближе к действительности. Большинство людей так и говорит.   Profanities in film often... do... something to virgins' places?

 I assume that's your attempted translation? Let me help: "Profanity in films only makes it closer to reality. The majority of people talk just like that."

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> Originally Posted by Seventh-Monkey        Originally Posted by basurero  Профанация в фильмах только делает их поближе к действительности. Большинство людей так и говорит.   Profanities in film often... do... something to virgins' places?    I assume that's your attempted translation? Let me help: "Profanity in films only makes it closer to reality. The majority of people talk just like that."

 Thanks. It was a quick none-too-educated attempt. I could make out the second bit, but that word that looked rather like девественица (Ночной Дозор учил мне) confused me  :: .

----------


## Бармалей

[quote=Seventh-Monkey] 

> Originally Posted by "Seventh-Monkey":2k5grkyr        Originally Posted by basurero  Профанация в фильмах только делает их поближе к действительности. Большинство людей так и говорит.   Profanities in film often... do... something to virgins' places?    I assume that's your attempted translation? Let me help: "Profanity in films only makes it closer to reality. The majority of people talk just like that."

 Thanks. It was a quick none-too-educated attempt. I could make out the second bit, but that word that looked rather like девественица (Ночной Дозор учил мне) confused me  :: .[/quote:2k5grkyr]
I always thought virgin was целая...

----------


## Rtyom

You mean целка I daresay?   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> You mean целка I daresay?

 Yeah, even though Lingvo calls it "canned goods."   ::   Well I guess that's one way of putting it...

----------


## Dimitri

[quote=Seventh-Monkey] 

> Originally Posted by "Seventh-Monkey":1ymz47fv        Originally Posted by basurero  Профанация в фильмах только делает их поближе к действительности. Большинство людей так и говорит.   Profanities in film often... do... something to virgins' places?    I assume that's your attempted translation? Let me help: "Profanity in films only makes it closer to reality. The majority of people talk just like that."

 Thanks. It was a quick none-too-educated attempt. I could make out the second bit, but that word that looked rather like девственница (Ночной Дозор учил мне) confused me  :: .[/quote:1ymz47fv]

----------


## Darobat

> Originally Posted by Darobat  I have an awesome audio clip entitled "Uses of the word 'F*ck'".  It actually answers your exact question.   Hey, I think I have that. Does it have "one of the most interesting words in the English language today is the word 'fuck'" near the beginning?

 Yes, yes it does.  Truely entertaining.

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  You mean целка I daresay?     Yeah, even though Lingvo calls it "canned goods."    Well I guess that's one way of putting it...

 Hahaha. Inspired.

----------


## Lesleyp

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Bydaway, how do you guys feel like when you hear this cursing in movies? It's at every step!     Irritated. But good luck with avoiding it...

 Sadly, swearing/cursing has almost become an ingrained part of the English language in North America.  From the mild to the very vulgar (which is the F word).  I know of not one person who doesn't use expletives (curse words) mixed in with regular speech.  Especially so when joking with friends, or frustrated at work. 
As for the F word.  It actually is _the_ most vulgar word in the english language, and it is generally a verb for sex. 
When one one makes love, there is feeling, emotions.  Beyond just the physical.  It is intimate.
When one F's, it is just the act.  Most often meant to demean the one you are F-ing, because you don't care in any way for them.  No emotion, unless it's hostile emotion.  The person means less than nothing to you. 
So to tell someone to "F you" is actually very hostile and can cause quite a fight.  It's almost like saying, "You or your opinions mean less than nothing", but in the most hostile way.   Of couse friends say this to each other as well, when just joking around.  ????   That does not make sense to me either. 
 One saying to another,"Go F yourself", has caused bar brawls resulting in serious injury.   "Go F your mother" you don't say to a woman.  It just doesn't make sense and you'll be laughed at.  Say it to a man and I hope you have a good dentist, or a better fighting technique.    ::

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by Бармалей        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Bydaway, how do you guys feel like when you hear this cursing in movies? It's at every step!     Irritated. But good luck with avoiding it...   Sadly, swearing/cursing has almost become an ingrained part of the English language in North America.  From the mild to the very vulgar (which is the F word).  I know of not one person who doesn't use expletives (curse words) mixed in with regular speech.  Especially so when joking with friends, or frustrated at work. ...

 I guess it depends who you are talking to.  I know people who do not swear and I would not swear in their presence.  I also know people who do swear all the time.  (From Robin Williams) Do you know how they say the alphabet in Brooklyn? 
F*cking A
F*cking B
F*cking C 
Scott

----------


## net surfer

> Do you know how they say the alphabet in Brooklyn? 
> F*cking A
> F*cking B
> F*cking C

 LOL f*cking nice joke!

----------


## NuBoseTHX

http://www.maniacworld.com/f-81.htm <-- This will Help

----------


## Hanna

> http://www.maniacworld.com/f-81.htm <-- This will Help

 *Haha NuboseTHX you are real master of internet research.  * 
Funny!  _Not sure I see the value of this thread though. This is the last word in the English language that any learner needs to know. There is nothing worse than people swearing in bad English...  
People should AVOID swearing in any language until they are completely fluent. Otherwise they just sound like ignorant muppets. _

----------


## studyr

"F*** you"="Пошёл на х**". Here is an interesting comparison.

----------


## alexB

Чушь собачья. Какой-то болван решил посостязаться в остроумии с американцем, но остроумия явно не получилось. Все примеры за уши притянуты. Никто так не говорит, в каком бы тесном кругу собутыльников это не происходило.

----------


## studyr

> Какой-то болван решил посостязаться в остроумии с американцем, но остроумия явно не получилось. Все примеры за уши притянуты. Никто так не говорит...

 Скорее наоборот - русский язык для автора не является родным. Никто не говорит: "Дох*я говорит", говорят:"Дох*я пиз**т", но там, где автор изучал русский этого не преподают. А в целом идея правильная.

----------


## Skiper

> the word "f*ck" is that you can pretty much use it however you want:

 Nice one. I'll write it down somewhere.   

> Скорее наоборот - русский язык для автора не является родным. Никто не говорит: "Дох*я говорит", говорят:"Дох*я пиз**т", но там, где автор изучал русский этого не преподают. А в целом идея правильная.

 быть может человеку просто хотелось уяснить для себя

----------


## Mr Happy Go Lucky

> Originally Posted by Бармалей  the word "f*ck" is that you can pretty much use it however you want:   Nice one. I'll write it down somewhere

 It would do us well to keep in mind though that there are some rules to the word fu_ck.
We say
Shut the fu_ck up, you fu_ck1ng thickskulled dolt!
Go fu_ck1ng study for your exams, damn nerd

----------

